# Latest Chrome 5 beta is 35% faster



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Google today pumped out a new beta of their Chrome browser that packs in quite a few enhancements for users to test. The Chrome team claims that in addition to 30-35% faster performance in the V8 and SunSpider javascript benchmarks, the beta sports several new HTML5 additions and an integrated Flash Player that auto-updates.

http://www.neowin.net/news/latest-chrome-5-beta-is-35-faster-sports-new-html5-features


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks ekim, cool video...hope Chrome does roboform now


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Sweet! :up:

Peace...


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Ive been thinking about switching my portable browser from chrome to ff from some time, as firefox has been bloated on there, i hope they make a portableapps port soon....


----------



## adnama54 (Dec 30, 2005)

Debug Error:[Exception... "Node was not found" code: "8" nsresult: "0x80530008 (NS_ERROR_DOM_NOT_FOUND_ERR)" location: "chrome://ffebayhot/content/lib/Extension.debug.js Line: 366"]


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

What version is the beta?

5.x?
.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Mumbodog said:


> What version is the beta?
> 
> 5.x?
> .


Yep. 4.x is GA on Windows and Mac OS X (I think). 5.x is in beta on Linux and in 32 and 64-bit versions. I run the 64-bit Linux native version alongside the 64-bit Linux native version of Chromium.

Peace...


----------



## closed1 (Jan 18, 2010)

WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT chromium 6 got released a couple days ago. LOL


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

HOWto said:


> WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT chromium 6 got released a couple days ago. LOL


I'm talking about *Google Chrome* which is GA at version 4.x and in beta at version 5.x on Linux and Mac OS X (possibly).

*Chromium* is a different, standalone browser even though Google Chrome (among other browsers) are based on Chromium. 

Since you mention Chromium 6 coming out, I've now got 64-bit Chromium 6.x and 64-bit Google Chrome 5.x installed on my Linux system now. 

Have a great weekend!

Peace...


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I didn't think you could download Chromium as a browser, i thought it was something you had to build yourself? Just a source code to build on.

http://www.chromium.org/Home

.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Mumbodog said:


> I didn't think you could download Chromium as a browser, i thought it was something you had to build yourself? Just a source code to build on.
> 
> http://www.chromium.org/Home
> 
> .


I run Ubuntu Linux and I originally got info on the 64-bit Linux Chromium browser from here. To get it installed on Ubuntu, I used an Ubuntu *P*ersonal *P*ackage *A*rchive (PPA) which enables me to keep Chromium updated as new builds are released. These updates are done through the standard Ubuntu software update mechanism, so I'll pick up Chromium updates in addition to other Ubuntu updates. I got Google Chrome and keep it updated using the same method, but a different PPA.

I haven't looked for Chromium binaries for other platforms since I was mainly interested in trying out Google Chrome (and by accident Chromium) on Linux.

Attached are screenshots of Google Chrome 5.x 64-bit and Chromium 6 64-bit running on Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit Linux.

Peace...


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Tom

.


----------

